# is the site working



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

really really pissed now tried twice to post [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] re problems with esure and incompetent claims clerk who has done nothing for 7 weeks and the site has crashed twice, is there a time limit to type and place a post.

this has just finished my day off when flame room was meant to help by allowing us to rant and share rubish service 
:x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x

might try again tomorrow when I have round 2


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

To answer my own question it is

but can anyone tell me is there a time limit to post a topic, not a quick typist so does it time out after a set time which reqires you to log back on ????


----------

